# Aguti seats to replace Fiat X-250 ones.



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thinking of replacing the ageing seats in our 2008 Kontiki 669 with something different, main reason being the lack of overall support on longish journeys.

Now I was led to believe that Aguti seats were expensive, I suppose they are if you go for the very top of range. But I found these on the Aguti Germany site http://shop.aguti.com/de-de/aguti-klimaschonbezug-milanbasic-hnv/1145.html. They seem ok at 320€/£250 plus shipping. Ok, I might need new swivel bases to suit and the big question is whether they'd ship to the UK. Seems that Aguti are sold through Leisure Vehicle Services in the UK who in turn act as a distributor to the trade - the public can't buy from LVS. I've emailed Aguti to see what the score is and take it from there.

Bottom line is, are all Aguti seats, including the cheaper options, as good as everyone make out?

ps. If anyone can read German perhaps they can give me the key points from the link as Google translate doesn't really help in the techy areas.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have them on my hymer - standard fitting. They are very comfortable, but I would say that the "trim" is rather flimsy, and it's a real pain to get any spares. The plastic base covers are poor, and come off easily, the reclining mechanism ( basically a big adjustable knob fitted on to a bar) comes off easily, and I spent ages trying to locate a supplier of the seat belt claps - the bit at the seat end- which had broken. I got replacements for this from a company in Hampshire who supply the trade, because nobody would supply the parts - only a full seat belt. As you say, Aguti / LVS don't supply to the public, so be prepared for a big shuffle around if you need any spares. 

But they're very comfortable seats, swivel is good too!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

My present van has the Aguti seats, however, I think that the Isri (?) seats were more comfortable on my previous van, a 2002 Hymer B544. Just my thoughts. Perhaps my backside is a different shape now :surprise:

DavidL


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies, interesting comments and food for thought.


One plus point for the seats in the link I posted is that they come in a brown/black covering which would sort of match the rest of the MH and this would save having to get them re-upholstered. Looking at Isri or Bostrom offerings, they only seem to come in black so there'd be another expense of re-trimming if it came to it. The alternatives to Aguti also seem a lot more expensive but perhaps that's the price you pay to have better quality and spares support?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I've had both Agutti and Isri seats and would agree the Isri are perhaps a little better.
My current van has Agutti (which we have just had re-upholstered) they are very comfortable but not as multi adjustable as the Isri ones.


The swivel bases are very heavy as are the seats, (I think you'd be surprised at how heavy) much heavier than std. Fiat ones, which I would think is because they have the seat belts attached and have to be strong enough for the crash tests.


.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Deefor

Isringhausen seats are certainly very good, but since you are pretty open minded about which brand you go for, have a look at this firm's offerings. Their illustrations seem to be mostly in black and white (which seems a bit daft to me) but I have dealt with them and they are very helpful and amenable. I only bought a lowered seat base for a previous van so I could drive without sitting like Quasimodo, and they couldn't have been more helpful.

http://tekseating.co.uk/truck-seats

Dave


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Still thinking about this one :smile2:.
The Aguti I mentioned in the link, the "HRV" version, has up and down base adjustment at the front and rear with a cost option for lumbar adjustment. The "Basic!" model is also designed for a MH like ours where the seat belts are mounted to the cab so you just need the pre-tensioner bits that are fitted to the seats and no integral seat belts.

In a perfect world, we'd like to have a sit in any seat we're thinking of buying. Having said that, Mrs DfD has already said to forget the idea and save our £'s :frown2:.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Two of these will do then at £2500 each lol https://www.recaro-automotive.com/e...ial-vehicle-seats/products/recaro-c-7000.html


----------

